# Holiday Ideas



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Geeday !

I'm planning a special holiday in Feb of next year - well I say planning - I'm thinking of where to go....thought maybe people on here might have some ideas!
I'm after luxury! It's a 30th birthday and just me and the man. Was thinking Fiji/Bali/Thailand(He's already been)/Hawaii but would love some ideas or suggestions if anyone has any.
I just want 1 week of pure luxury (at an affordable rate of course!). Sun Sea Sand, Good Food and Drink. Things to do but also a Spa atmosphere so we can be spoilt too. Yes I'm thinking more myself than the man but he'll have a massage at least!
Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

It would be a toss up for me between Thailand and Hawaii. Hawaii is a good bit more expensive and after being to Thailand twice I am a bit partial to it. The whole country is spectacular and if you are looking for white luxurious beaches and fantastic spa hotels at a reasonable price then you are looking in the right area. My top pick in Thailand would be Haad Yuan beach on Ko Phan Ngan - I'm pretty sure there is a spa hotel situated right on the beach there and trust me that place is literally paradise. 

Sarah


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Sarah,
Thanks for reply and the Top Pick! First hand experience is always best. My other half is keen on Vanuatu now also, as he saw it on iFish! This looks an expensive but luxurious choice too!


----------

